# Sponge Filter tutorial



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

There are so many repeated questions about sponge filters that I really need to write and illustrate a tutorial on them. This post is to act as a space-holder until I get around to it. 

Ask away. I need the material. And does anybody know what happened to "The Sponge Filter Thread" that used to be around here?

----------------------------------------------------------

Sponge filters are a natural for Betta Tanks because of their low -current and ease of adjustability. They also provide a large volume for the nitrifying bacteria colony.

They require an air-pump, airline tubing (silicon is best), a one-way check-valve, and a cheap air-adjuster valve (optional).

This is a high-quality model suitable for up to 10g tanks and larger. It can take an airstone for efficiency and less surface disturbance.
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/ATI-SPONGE-FILTER-LUSTAR-GALLON/dp/B003I5QRWO/"]







[/ame] Amazon.com: ATI HYDRO SPONGE FILTER MINI LUSTAR HS900 7 GALLON: Pet Supplies 


This is a cheaper version:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Ista-Hydro-Bio-Sponge-Filter/dp/B005MZCC18/"]







[/ame] Amazon.com: Ista Hydro Bio Sponge Filter - Size Mini Round (5 Gallons): Pet Supplies 



This is the smallest one I know of.
Internal Sponge Filter CAF-10


Or find the smallest one you can get locally.

The Tetra Whisper 10 is a competitively-priced airpump --- reliable and quiet enough.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Once you get this filled in you should consider making it a sticky.
I think you should start with the bare bones basics like "What is a sponge filter?" "How is it different from other filters?" "How do you clean and/or take care of a sponge filter?" "Can I make my own sponge filter?" and so on as well as delving into the more complicated aspects. Actually now that I type this, there could be a sticky thread about filters in general, explaining the various types, how they work, what the pros and cons of each are etc. I know there is already a helpful how to baffle your filter thread, but maybe one that goes into various filter types as a sticky could be helpful for beginners.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Right, JB. That's the idea. I hope to accumulate feedback and suggestions on this thread. 

I'd like some feedback on airpumps, especially regarding their quietness and reliability.

I also need a convenient source of cheap, plastic T-fittings, air adjuster valves and check valves. 

I was reminded than many "big guys" like this filter. It's easy to hide.
Amazon.com: Elite Single Sponge Filter: Pet Supplies

Oh!! And I found the sponge filter thread.
SPONGE FILTERS: Why and How


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

The amazon elite sponge filter looks good. I wonder if it is compact.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That's a 2-in dia. sponge I believe. It's not that it's so compact, but it's easy to hide because the sponge lays down horizontally and only the riser tube sticks up.


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> Right, JB. That's the idea. I hope to accumulate feedback and suggestions on this thread.
> 
> I'd like some feedback on airpumps, especially regarding their quietness and reliability.
> 
> ...


Keeping air pumps quieter is easy if you can locate it on a large heavy dense surface. I have several on a ceramic (Mexican or its equivalent) tile floor. Absolutely silent even with my hearing aid at maximum. LOL All kidding aside getting a vibrating pump quiet is dependent on keeping the mounting surface at a very low frequency so the surface doesn't act like an amplifier. I not sure what would happen if there was a carpet between the pump and the floor. Theoretically the carpet should act as a insulator between the pump and the floor however insulating the pump could cause it to excite the air and make noise.

Any of you engineers out there can weigh in on this point.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

you can also keep pumps quieter by hanging them.recycle a mesh fruit/veggie bag for this.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Good one, Sandy. I wrap my pump in a towel and hang it on the wall. It's above the tank, so I don't need a check valve.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> That's a 2-in dia. sponge I believe. It's not that it's so compact, but it's easy to hide because the sponge lays down horizontally and only the riser tube sticks up.


Well, at least it can be hidden easily  I have a sponge filter that is doubleheaded or double-sponged, and it takes up a third of a 10gal -_-


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah. You are way oversponged, Pet.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

true. At least it provides a lot of beneficial bacteria and low current . PetCo used to sell small sponge filters, but they stopped for some reason. Honestly, aren't sponge filters the best for bettas?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Probably are. But I can think of two negatives with sponge filters

---The gas exchange caused by all those bubbles breaking can raise the pH
---They don't provide enough current for the fish to get exercise


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> Good one, Sandy. I wrap my pump in a towel and hang it on the wall. It's above the tank, so I don't need a check valve.


Guess this and Sandy have answered my question about the air pump exciting the air. Shouldn't happen. Thanks. 

I would have some objection to hanging my pumps on the wall since my fish room is my living room. Appearance only!!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> This is the smallest one I know of.
> Internal Sponge Filter CAF-10



As you know, I have three of these filters and I LOVE them! I have two 2.6 gallons and one 3 gallon and I have had no trouble adjusting the bubble flow. And my cycle has been steady with no issues. And I heard that cycling a 2.6 and 3 gallons are hard. =) But I do have live plants in the tanks so that could be helping somewhat.  

this filter is perfect for 1-4 gallons anything larger might need two of them, or just a larger filer. =)


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

since they have to breathe from the surface, don't the ripples from a sponge filter make that annoying? I guess thats the lesser of two evils between surface movements and overall water movement, but still?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine have never had a problem. Never heard of a breathing problem, either.

Some filters, sponge or power, can blow the food around enough that the keeper turns it off during feeding.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Mine have never had a problem. Never heard of a breathing problem, either.
> 
> Some filters, sponge or power, can blow the food around enough that the keeper turns it off during feeding.


nMakes sense, I mean, it rains a lot in Thailand during the wet season, right? So there are bound to be surface ripples... I just wasn't sure because the sponge filter seems to make quite a bit of ripples. Even turned down very low...


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

my betta do not breathe at the surface much.i use power filters. my water has enough oxygen that they sleep at the bottom of the tank. i only see them at the top when it is time to eat.they are perfectly capable of extracting oxygen through their gills. i often wonder if a tank without any filtration or flow causes them to over use their labyrinth organ.i do not know the answer to this. i tend to think of the labyrinth as a fail safe device.it is there if they need it. i always feed them from the same place at the same time each day.so even though the water moves swiftly at the surface,they can easily find their food. they got used to the turbulence in the water and have become strong swimmers.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if you are worried that turbulence will knock the food down before the fish gets to it,feeding rings help.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Putting a feeding ring around the filter outlet also cuts down on ripples.

I'm sure they gill-breath more in a high oxygen environment. But Anabantids developed those labyrinth organs for a reason. So which is more important is strictly the opinion of the fish. ;-}


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

do not get me wrong here.i have kept betta in filterless environments to the ripe old age of 6.i have kept them in highly oxygenated/filtered tanks going on 5 years.not saying one is better than the other,it truly is a wonderful adaptation.will x number of generations in no filter make the labyrinth become stronger,with gill function dropping? or vice versa.makes me wonder.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

great thread, learned a bunch about sponge filters.

just to be absolutely crystal clear, before i order anything,

I have this tank: http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-17771-...ie=UTF8&qid=1388530439&sr=1-2&keywords=aqueon

and the items i need are:
Pump: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009YJ4N6...UTF8&colid=1ILI21KS2A1I&coliid=I1EL0AEH8OGEWK

Tubing: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002563MM...UTF8&colid=1ILI21KS2A1I&coliid=I13DS1EZIEYRHS

Sponge Filter: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LMQCW2...UTF8&colid=1ILI21KS2A1I&coliid=I2Y96ER5G6YAWA

Control Valve: http://www.amazon.com/Como-Single-A...UTF8&qid=1388530533&sr=1-5&keywords=air+valve

Check Valve: http://www.amazon.com/Non-return-Ch...UTF8&qid=1388530604&sr=1-2&keywords=air+valve


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The Tetra Whisper 10 is fine. The Jardin filter works OK. 

Spend an extra buck or two on floppy/flexible _silicon_ airline tubing (thank me later). 

That control valve is overkill and over priced. Cheap plastic ones work fine at less than half the price. Check local petstores. You may not need one anyway.

Same for the check valves. (If you hang the pump above tank level you don't need a check valve.)


----------



## Ianwp (Jan 2, 2014)

Is a filter necessary for an Aquafarm?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Aquafarms are controversial around here, Ian. Start a thread with "aquafarm" in the title and you're sure to get many opinions. 

Then you can look below the thread and get many more "similar threads."

Welcome tho the forum.


----------



## Weretarantula (Dec 30, 2013)

FirstBetta said:


> Keeping air pumps quieter is easy if you can locate it on a large heavy dense surface. I have several on a ceramic (Mexican or its equivalent) tile floor. Absolutely silent even with my hearing aid at maximum. LOL All kidding aside getting a vibrating pump quiet is dependent on keeping the mounting surface at a very low frequency so the surface doesn't act like an amplifier. I not sure what would happen if there was a carpet between the pump and the floor. Theoretically the carpet should act as a insulator between the pump and the floor however insulating the pump could cause it to excite the air and make noise.
> 
> Any of you engineers out there can weigh in on this point.


The idea behind this is good, however vibrations occur through everything. For example if you press a speaker against a surface (be it your phone or whatever) you will find that the surface reflects it back. Frequency (Hz) is literally created by a surface moving backwards and forwards at that specific amount in cycles per second ie: 100Hz is 100 cycles per second or 100 movements backwards and forwards per second. This is why bass frequencies require large speakers and high frequencies require small speakers. Moving ridiculously fast isn't easy for a large surface and moving slow won't create any power for a small surface.
The reason pumps are noisy is because of the vibrating parts moving at high speed, creating high frequencies. Putting a towel around the pump will act as a muffler because the frequencies will have to travel through that surface to reach you, and high frequencies don't have the sheer power to be able to do that (unless they are being made by an extremely large surface). Placing the pump on carpet will help as the friction will absorb most of the movement which will stop the surface it's placed on from vibrating and this replicating the frequency being put out by the pump. The problem with this is that you get the frequency created by the carpet instead.

Hope that helps! (I'm a sound engineer)


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

As a musician and audiophile, I understand you perfectly. Diaphragm airpumps vibrate at 60 cps (I'm an old fart) and so do filter motors, not exactly high-frequency. Anything that does not vibrate near that frequency will damp the vibration --- towel, foam, etc. 

I'd like to find a way to attenuate the noise that my internal filters make in my tanks, out of consideration for my fish. Any ideas there?

Welcome to the forum, Wt.


----------



## Weretarantula (Dec 30, 2013)

Excellent! 
60Hz is nowhere near high frequency territory, quite the opposite in fact, being only 10Hz above the human hearing range... You will find that it's actually everything else vibrating that is combining to make the noise.

Attenuating the pitch of your filter? A difficult one unless your pumps speed is variable and even then, the margin will be quite small and insignificant (probably). Securing your filter as tightly as possible to reduce all chances of vibration is probably your best bet, along with dropping your pumps RPM to as little as possible. This will result in lower frequencies being emitted, by your system overall, although, if it makes it shudder that is obviously only going to make more noise... Good luck!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't need to mess with the frequency. I'm more interested in quieting the motors. Well, not the motorsa actually, but the impellers.

Letting my internal filter loose in the tank is actually quieter than sticking it to the tank wall with those suction cups. And that's still quieter than an HOB, even the ones with submerged motors.

From the fish's perspective, a sponge filter is quieter than an HOB or internal.


----------



## Weretarantula (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't think you will ever be able to completely silence the motor, after all, movement creates sound in the first place!
I'm fairly certain that fish are used to noises anyway, there are plenty of them in the ocean and rivers! A filters noise isn't going to stress them out very much anyway, as I'm sure you are more than aware 

Off topic, but what instrument do you play by the way?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Weretarantula said:


> I'm fairly certain that fish are used to noises anyway, there are plenty of them in the ocean and rivers! A filters noise isn't going to stress them out very much anyway, as I'm sure you are more than aware


I remain unconvinced, although I can think of no way to determine this experimentally, only anecdotally. And much depends on the individual.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

should i run both the HOB and sponge filter when i first install it so that the good bacteria have time to colonize the sponge filter?

if so, how long would you recommend?

will the sponge filter be enough that i can remove my HOB?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Your HOB is already cycled, right? 

That's the way it's done: run both filters for a couple or three weeks to transfer some of the bacteria. You can then remove your HOB.

As always, monitor your readings closely when making any tank changes of this nature.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

i am in the process of cycling the tank. the HOB was really bothering my betta and taking up a lot of space. i took the HOB out but have placed the filter cartridge right next to the sponge filter. will that suffice to help transfer the bacteria?


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

too late to edit, but also, what bubble rate is optimal? more bubbles (without too much surface disturbance) or less bubbles? right now it is at about 1 medium bubble per 3 seconds.


----------



## Bettalover24 (Jan 7, 2014)

I dont know if anyone is still looking at this thread but today at walmart they had a internal flow filter that suctions to the inside of the tank. I have a 1 gallon fish bowl. And Nything smaller this will croud the tank to much. But seems the perfect for a 1 gal and even the name sugests up to 3 gal. It is the tetra whisper 1-3. It comes with the air pump some tubing and even a filter cartridge for like 11$ .bought extra a pack of bubble stones a gang gauge some extra tubing and small 3 pack of cartridges. The filters return of the water makes no current what so ever by its self and with the gang gauge even less (yay). Now my issues. The water intake that sits near the bottom of the bowl where the water enters the tube to be filtered there is a little pull(suction?). Only if my betta actually is swimming riggt over the gravel does he have a issue but its not major. How can i fix this( tried styrofoam to dense) also another think my bubble stone isnt working and idea why? Thanks so mucb and hope i could help some one


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

Some aquarium foam stuffed in the intake will help quiet that and make you feel better.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

RCM, You'll be cycling with the sponge filter. Putting your HOB filter media in there won't hurt but probably won't help much. Just keep monitoring and change 50% when ammonia rises >0.25ppm. Same for nitrite when you get some.

Run your filter as fast as your fish will tolerate, especially during cycling. Depending on your filter you might be able to run an airstone for greater efficiency as well as less disturbance.

BL24, the Tetra 3i is a poorly designed sponge filter which does not really work. See about retuning it. Tell the retailer that the water does not flow *through* the cartridge as it's supposed to. In a 1g tank, you should really be doing a large (>50%) water change every other day or so. Use Prime water conditioner every day to keep ammonia under control. You don't need a filter at all for that small a tank.


----------



## R0MPaige (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a sponge filter that says it's for 10 Gallons, but the one recommended for 20 Gallons (my tank size) is only a few cm longer and wider. Are these recommended tank sizes super important to follow? My tank has 3 male betta's and some ghost shrimp  Plus I do regular water changes and keep my water line lower. Could I get a air pump made for a bigger tank and rinse the sponge (in tank water) more frequently? I could always buy another, I'm just curious ! Thank you everyone, much appreciated :-D


----------



## tlatch89 (Apr 26, 2013)

The 3i filter is cheap, flimsy, and probably not as good as a sponge filter. But if you have one already there is no sense in getting rid of it as it keeps the water crystal clear. You just have to read the instructions. It's not like most internal filters that you can put anywhere in the tank. It functions more like an external HOB filter.

Since it is powered by an air pump the way you position it is very important. You have to position it to where at your highest water level, the water doesn't push through the top. I just did my water change today and I always fill the tank to the rim once a week, so the water is a bit on the high side.










And a video.

http://youtu.be/LSPI6onkcGU

Once the water level drops it creates a waterfall. If you have water overflowing from the filter you probably need to rinse your filter media, or like the instructions say keep the water level below the spillway.. I've been using the same filter pad for about three months now, just the occasional rinse.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The Tetra 3i *is* a sponge filter because it uses an airpump to raise bubbles to pull the water up through the filter.

Take out the cartridge while the filter is running. You'll see that the water only flows _over_ the top 10% or so of the cartridge. In a good working filter the water flows _through_ the entire cartridge.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

ROM, those filter size recommendations are intended for the average community aquarium. Betta put out less waste than most. Shrimp don't add anything tp the bioload. A 10g-sized filter is more than enough.


----------



## R0MPaige (Jan 3, 2014)

Cool! slightly easier to hide too


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's an airpump recommended by Tree, sold by the same people that selll that little CAF-10 sponge filter.

AQUATOP Aquarium Air Pump AP-20


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Air pump input - I have a Whisper 10 and a JW Fusion 400. The JW Fusion is way quieter. 

And DIY input - a friend of mine makes her own sponge filters, and she adds a little fish shaped sponge atop the regular sponge. It's super adorable and a nice little bit of whimsy. I'll see if I can get a picture.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That's great, gmtf. Thanks for the input. That's what this thread is all about.


----------



## knottymare (Feb 23, 2014)

Hallyx said:


> Yeah. You are way oversponged, Pet.


this post made my day.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Adjusting the airflow in a sponge filter:

It's better for the air-pump to _vent_ the excess air rather than restricting it with an air-valve. Pushing against back-pressure caused by the restricting airvalve places strain on the diaphragm. Venting lets the diaphragm work freely against less load.

You can splice the air-adjuster valve onto the free end of a T-fitting -- like on the stem. Or you can vent excess air by poking pinholes in the airline (near the pump) until the flow is right for you. 

Here's a top-quality plastic air-adjuster valve:
https://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Aeration/Accessories/A1172


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

More info on the ATI Hydro sponge filter series. These are among the best on the market. Aquarium Sponge Filter | ATI | Bio Filters & Replacement Hydro Sponges

AND, they are now available as kits, including _airpump _and _airline_ tubing! Don't know about the pump. And it looks like polyethylene tubing where silicon is preferred. But at the price, it's competitive. And it is a high-quality product.
Aquarium Filter Starter Kit; Water or Air Pump Kits with Conditioner.

The Mini is about right for any size Betta tank. The #1 has a larger sponge for 5g + community tank.

Here's more than you'll ever want to know a bout sponge filters.
Aquarium & Pond Sponge Filtration | How these Filters Work


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I am trying to figure out set up. Can I use the air hose I already have and lead it into the air pump I already have?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes. Airpump outlets are standardized to accept 3/16 dia. standard airline tubing. Is that what you want to know?


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I believe so! I have http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-1-3i-Aquarium-Filter-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10291765 that one at the moment that we were discussing in my thread about sponge filter questions

the Tetra 1-3i Aquarium Filter


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned, or uses box filters. Works the same as a sponge filter, with the bonus of media flexibility. I run sponges, or a box/sponge combo on tanks ranging from 2.5 gallons up to 150 gallon tubs. Sponges are mainly for bio filtration in my setup, boxes for mechanical, though you could easily load a box filter with bio media. I've found that 1/2-1 lpm is plenty for a sponge filter, get a box filter into the 3-4 lpm range & it'll filter as well as a hob.

From experience with air pumps, wattage is ballpark equal to lpm. This holds true for the little 2w rattle boxes up to the 20-80w pumps I use in my fishroom. Tank depth will affect flow rate, deeper tanks will need more pressure, this is where psi comes in. Air stones will create more back pressure, you'll need more air to run sponges with air stones than without. As far as noise, your better pumps will give a db rating, less noise generally costs more money, though db doesn't tell the whole story, as mentioned frequency as well as other things have to be taken into account.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The tetra 3i is a poorly designed sponge filter. It doesn't filter; it doesn't house much bacteria. 

I'd look into buying a better sponge filter. Use the Tetra airpump til it breaks.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Hallyx said:


> The tetra 3i is a poorly designed sponge filter. It doesn't filter; it doesn't house much bacteria.
> 
> I'd look into buying a better sponge filter. Use the Tetra airpump til it breaks.


It came with the tanks I bought so that is why I was using it. But thank you. It will work with a sponge filter?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a great tip from Winkybear about the commonly used Tetra Whisper air-pumps: 

Tonight I ... went over to Amazon.com where I read [noise] is a common problem with this filter, AND there was an easy fix posted with the first consumer comment. Just unscrew the unit and open it. Unscrew the screw holding the L shaped magnets, move them to the right if possible and rescrew it all back together. :lol: No more noise!


----------



## BettaFishyMatt17 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi! Okay I have a problem with sponge filters, not that I don't like them... But my mom *HATES* when I buy stuff online. Like, to the point where she wouldn't let me get Minecraft ;-;. I really like how people are talking about the sponge filters, but quite honestly I have no idea how to set one up, or even how they work, lol. Like, do I need to make it myself? Idk. But yea, my Mom won't let me buy things online, and the nearest pet stores are only, ''PetSmart'', And ''PetValu'' (Canada doesn't have many options): )


----------



## Sereya (Jun 15, 2015)

A sponge filter is simply a sponge with a tube and a spot to plug in an airline tube that is connected to an air pump with a check valve. I buy mine online at Amazon, the cheap ones that are 3 to 5 bucks, the air pump costs about 8 and can commonly be found at any pet store, the airline tubing about 2-4$ again commonly at any pet store, and a check valve a couple bucks at a pet store. I know my local stores don't carry the actual sponge filters but they do always have the pump, tubing, and check valves. Check your local store but if they don't carry the filters you can make a diy one yourself. Do a Google search and it should give a tutorial for diy sponges on many different sites. I believe there is even a post here detailing how to make one somewhere.


Here is a diy youtube video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrLYm-ZDGLw


----------



## BettaFishyMatt17 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sereya said:


> A sponge filter is simply a sponge with a tube and a spot to plug in an airline tube that is connected to an air pump with a check valve. I buy mine online at Amazon, the cheap ones that are 3 to 5 bucks, the air pump costs about 8 and can commonly be found at any pet store, the airline tubing about 2-4$ again commonly at any pet store, and a check valve a couple bucks at a pet store. I know my local stores don't carry the actual sponge filters but they do always have the pump, tubing, and check valves. Check your local store but if they don't carry the filters you can make a diy one yourself. Do a Google search and it should give a tutorial for diy sponges on many different sites. I believe there is even a post here detailing how to make one somewhere.
> 
> 
> Here is a diy youtube video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrLYm-ZDGLw


Thanks!


----------

